

Death of 'Caveman' ends an era in Idaho - miles
http://www.idahostatesman.com/2010/04/23/1164899/death-of-caveman-ends-an-era-in.html

======
drallison
Sad to learn of his death. NPR did a show and interview with him some years
ago--but I have not been able to find it online.

